# Fav snowboarding flick?!



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

One of my favorites is "Lines", it's on fuel tv from time to time.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Standard: The Storming, Black Winter, Aesthetica
The People: Cheers, Down With Peope, We're People Too, Nice Try
Forum: That, The Resistance, True Life, Forum 8, Forever
Videograss: I actually haven't seen any of their material, should start collecting it!
Brainfarm: That's It That's All

Upcoming: TB20(Standard), The Art of Flight (Brainfarm)

I would say that That's It, That's all is something really special. It comes across as something that's on a completely different level. It's not groundbreaking in terms of cinematography; the camera work is very high budget but I'm not sure that the editing really takes advantage of it. However, the shots of NZ and Jackson Hole just really convey an epicness I don't get from other films. I'm sure having the budget of Red Bull and Quiksilver behind it really helps.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> One of my favorites is "Lines", it's on fuel tv from time to time.


thanks, I gotta check it out!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Standard: The Storming, Black Winter, Aesthetica
> The People: Cheers, Down With Peope, We're People Too, Nice Try
> Forum: That, The Resistance, True Life, Forum 8, Forever
> Videograss: I actually haven't seen any of their material, should start collecting it!
> ...


Yeah I've seen That's it That's All, I loved it. I love the scenery and the way everything was portrayed. The track list was also quite good 
I've seen Black Winter as well.... Although I've heard some great things about The Storming at the office, I need to see that one still and the other ones you mentioned. Merci, merci!!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> thanks, I gotta check it out!


Yeah i've always liked it because it's more of a behind the scenes sort of thing of big mountain riding and the history of it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I would highly recommend The Storming (Blu-Ray). Torstein's ender is one of the most memorable. Also, while it's street, JP Walker's part is quite extraordinary in This Video Sucks (Stepchild Snowboards/ThirtyTwo).

This Video Sucks - Full Video in HD on TransWorld Snowboarding

Full vid download here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Whiskey 1 through 3, Stand and Deliver, Decade, Videograss, Pheel This, Bear Mountain Parkumentary, there's a few others I'll watch from time to time but those I watched a ton of.


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

I really like the Nike d-pad session
Nike 6.0: D-Pad Session // Snowboarding Videos

Also check out "Ready" by Absinthe!


----------



## 150 man (Oct 18, 2010)

The 32 Spot check videos are super sick, the bear mountain videos are good, and i found some videos by pheelgood inc on youtube that are dope as hell.


----------



## MikefromOz (Aug 1, 2011)

"Nowhere" by Absinth films is awesome, particularly Cale Zima's part. Also "Double Decade" by MDP is great too!


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

My three favourite's from last season that get me stoked for the season.

Deeper
Cheers
The Arena


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Deeper, First Ascent, That's it that's all, Ready, It's always snowing somewhere...Nowhere, Neverland... many more...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Obviously I like the new stuff that comes out, but all time favorite is "Steak and Lobster".


----------



## itsneversummer (Aug 29, 2011)

"Draw the Line" has some insane backcountry footage... get it!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

my favorite is the isenseven stuff, a crew out of germany that do a healthy mix of urban jibbing and big mountain jumps.
Isenseven "Kaleidoscope" Trailer 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I second the Isenseven stuff.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My top 3 are
1. Twel2ve
2. Deeper
3. Thats it Thats all


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Forum - That
Isenseven - Teenage Love Graffiti

and even though the music is a little euro club I really like...

DC - It


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My fav clip from a movie...cause its what it is...grinding shit on a poo day in the holyland.

Volcom Escramble!!!! - YouTube


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Board with the World, you can't buy it but it's on youtube. Old old old school


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Even though they aren't specifically snowboarding movies, I love Claim by MSP and G.N.A.R.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

itsneversummer said:


> "Draw the Line" has some insane backcountry footage... get it!


Got it! $1.99 on iTunes.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Young and the Restless..










Probably my favorite video of all-time... yes I am older haha!


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Anthem, Roadkill, RPM, Whiskey 1 & 2, The Hard, the Hungry, & the Homeless; but I'm old


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> Forum - That
> *Isenseven - Teenage Love Graffiti*
> 
> and even though the music is a little euro club I really like...
> ...


I loved Teenage Love Graffiti.
That's It, That's All
Aesthetica
The Art of Flight (kinda, sorta, meh maybe still not sure)
I think Burton Sideways is pretty solid.


----------



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

dragging it out of the dead 1. robot food-lame 2. absynth- pop or thats it thats all 3. mack dawg-stand and deliver/whatever vid mikey leblanc had the blood for blood/flogging molly part. the new forum video is pretty dope though. andreas wiigs(mandreas) part is my favorite. weird my favorite parts and videos are mostly not street rails wich is what i ride allot of the time. not to stoked on the amount of park footage we see in videos these days, id rather watch someone pull a smooth no grab back 180 in the backcountry than see someone double cork 1080 a park jump.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Decade
Technical Difficulties
Cheers


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone seems rome's new vid about the 100 day??


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Deeper
The Storming
Fuck It
That's It, That's All


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The Garden
Roadkill
Full Metal Edges
The Garden
Subject Haakenson
Creatures of Habit
TB 1-9
The Garden


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Deeper 
That's It That's All
Art of Flight

Looking forward to Nowhere


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Old school Totally Board series. Any of them with Dave Downing.

New Absinthe Twe12ve was amazing. Top 3 best Cinematography, ever.

Deeper,Further, Higher, is the future.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

TB2 will forever hold a special place in my heart (along with Hocus Pocus).. it was simply the best video ever at that time. The soundtrack, the riders.. down to the actual boards themselves. I literally wore out that tape. I also had some K2 team video with a ton of Farmer in it that I loved.. it came with my board.

Recently I really liked The Storming, thought Deeper was amazing, excited for Further and I enjoyed The Art of Flight.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sick-Pow said:


> Old school Totally Board series. Any of them with Dave Downing.
> 
> New Absinthe Twe12ve was amazing. Top 3 best Cinematography, ever.
> 
> Deeper,Further, Higher, is the future.


LOVED Twe12ve! Amazing No-Board

Deeper
Twe12ve
First Descent
That's it That's all
Neverland ( Amazing pow footage)
THIS IS MY WINTER (full movie) | Timelinemissions (Xavier de La Rue...first 40 seconds are mind-blowing)


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> LOVED Twe12ve! Amazing No-Board
> 
> Deeper
> Twe12ve
> ...


Getting a pow fix tonight with Burton's newest, Standing Sideways, Mickey Renz' going WAY HUGE in pow, Terje's lunatic pow flights, and a happy ending of slow motion kicker porn. Burton Jeremy JOnes was amazing in this film. Great sound track too. DD needs to smile more, love that guy. e Jussi.

"Ready" was great, the Christmas Bowl session with Nicolas and the rest.

Volcom's escramble, i think....yeah.

9191 is always on my iphone and still finds it's way on more often when traveling and i get get some quick pow porn. So many people gasp at the lines Gigi takes.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

On the other hand " YES it's a movie...SUCKS. " cheers" is a bit better but not on pair with "deeper" or "That's it that's all"


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

of course AOF and TITA are tops. 
two of my other favorites tho are
1) Absinthe films Optimistic
2) Think thank thanks brain - Scott Stevens has the sickest opener ever in that.

I also love watching Absinthe's "making of" series flipside. not just 60 minutes of music and riding, but actually have people talking about whats going on in it.



skycdo said:


> Even though they aren't specifically snowboarding movies, I love Claim by MSP and G.N.A.R.


going the non technical snowboard movie you have to throw in "Out Cold"! great movie lol.

Also for web browsing www.torstein.net is awesome to get pumped on. his park riding is so smooth and he has some funny shit on there also. The MFM video is tops, watched it sooo many times.


----------

